# Winter Camping



## aiidoneus

Last season I got into doing more overnight adventures and really enjoyed it. This season I am hoping to do a lot more. Curious if other people have done it, what is in your essential gear list? Weight being an obvious concern, what kind of things did you do to save on weight?

Right now for me, my non-snowboard gear list:

4 season tent
-20C sleeping bag
R5.7 sleeping pad
Jet Boil Sol
Compass
Elevation map
Light
Spot
Titanium cooking pot
Spork

I then of course also pack all of my snowboard avy gear, splitboard, first aid kit. I am thinking this season I might try some bivy camping, as they are way lighter then my 2 person tent.


----------



## CassMT

i've done some in years past here, not boarding but just snowcaving in the natl forrest...pretty fun if you are not claustrophobic

here's a trick i found: before bed fill your kleen kanteen with boiling water, put a sock around it and take it into your bag with you, toasty as shit (sometimes too toasty!) til about 4 am


----------



## aiidoneus

CassMT said:


> i've done some in years past here, not boarding but just snowcaving in the natl forrest...pretty fun if you are not claustrophobic
> 
> here's a trick i found: before bed fill your kleen kanteen with boiling water, put a sock around it and take it into your bag with you, toasty as shit (sometimes too toasty!) til about 4 am


So far, I have only done about -15C for overnight temperatures. The sleeping bag is pretty toasty at that temp. My friends who have slightly worse sleeping bags love that trick though.

I've also been told to eat before bed and it keeps you warm .. I never stop eating, so might explain why I am always warm


----------



## CassMT

damn, i thought i had invented the kanteen thing, just logical i guess. if your bag is that good then to bivy should be easy, maybe with a windbreak added..that's hardcore

steel wool and a 9v battery is another trick, fail-proof firestarter. back in the day i found this little book at a yardsale called Snowcaves for Fun and Survival, very 70's earthmuffin thing with pics of ppl in fur loincloths and shit, haha, rad. read that and thought what the hell, i'm game. good info in there though for site selection, cave types and windbreaks etc.


----------



## chomps1211

aiidoneus said:


> Last season I got into doing more overnight adventures and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ….I am thinking this season *I might try some bivy camping*, as they are way lighter then my 2 person tent.





CassMT said:


> i've done some in years past here, not boarding but just _*snowcaving in the natl forrest...pretty fun if you are not claustrophobic*_
> 
> here's a trick i found: before bed fill your kleen kanteen with boiling water, put a sock around it and take it into your bag with you, toasty as shit (sometimes too toasty!) til about 4 am


I was going to suggest the same thing! I did the single person snowcave thing during Cold Weather Mountain Warfare training in the service! A single candle combined with your body heat, and those snowcaves are surprisingly comfy! If you have your full avy kit? You should already be carrying a shovel! So there's no added weight to consider! :thumbsup:

And Cass!! Excellent tip on the boiling water & kanteen! I'll definitely remember that!! (I've used a rock from the fire rings before, but that requires some very careful placement to avoid melting gear or skin!)


----------



## f00bar

Sounds like a cool Naked & Afraid. Watch out for them high beams though!


----------



## cookiedog

Not sure how extreme conditions can get where you going, but my advise to you add candles to your list. If gets really bad few candles can raise the temperature by 3-5 degrees inside the tent.
Snow Cave is good as last resort.A single candle combined with your body heat will create an ice cocoon around you, so make sure you know how to dig it because without proper ventilation you can dig yourself a tomb. From my xp cheap Chinese lighters work the best in cold temps. Don't bring Zippo, they fkn freeze. Keep gas canister warm deep inside the backpack.We also had special sleeves for our cans to keep them warm while cooking.


----------



## mojo maestro

A pee bottle works well. Get rid of the urine so your body doesn't have to keep it warm. Keep warm bottle in bag. You don't have to get out of your bivy and lose all that heat. Cotton balls and vaseline work good for firestarter. Keep bootliners in sleeping bag to dry and keep warm.


----------



## aiidoneus

cookiedog said:


> Not sure how extreme conditions can get where you going, but my advise to you add candles to your list. If gets really bad few candles can raise the temperature by 3-5 degrees inside the tent.
> Snow Cave is good as last resort.A single candle combined with your body heat will create an ice cocoon around you, so make sure you know how to dig it because without proper ventilation you can dig yourself a tomb. From my xp cheap chines lighters work the best in cold temps. Don't bring Zippo, they fkn freeze. Keep gas canister warm deep inside the backpack.We also had special sleeves for our cans to keep them warm while cooking.


In my first aid kit, I keep various things to help start fire, and a small candle. I have been out splitboarding in -38C weather, but blue bird conditions. Generally when planning to camp I avoid it when major storms are coming in. 

I've built small snow caves, nothing I have spent the night in yet. I might try it for fun, but otherwise it would really have to be desperate conditions.


----------



## aiidoneus

mojo maestro said:


> A pee bottle works well. Get rid of the urine so your body doesn't have to keep it warm. Keep warm bottle in bag. You don't have to get out of your bivy and lose all that heat. Cotton balls and vaseline work good for firestarter. Keep bootliners in sleeping bag to dry and keep warm.


Boot liners in the sleeping bag is a great idea. My very first winter camping night I left them in the vestibule and was not happy about it for a while.


----------



## ShredLife

- Bic or Clipper lighters. x2 (+) per person. (the 9volt thing is cool but those are heavy and that is a novelty)

- carry fuel, not water. white gas is lighter than the amount of snow it can melt.

- Nalgene or Kleen Kanteen style bottle, plus Platypus bladders. a designated Platypus for pissing in at night in the tent/cave.

- be a weight weenie on everything. tent, cookware, your outerwear (get gore-tex shells), your backpack.... everything.

- use steam from morning coffee water boiling to melt frozen boot laces in the am.

- hot gatorade at night before bed is tasty.

the 4-season tent is overkill. its all about your sleeping bag, pad - and dealing with wind as far as your shelter. i usually use beta-mid/mega-mid style tarps with or without a ground cloth. its all about weight if you're carrying it on your back in the snow. i also use a small single-wall tent.


----------



## mhaas

Ill second everything shred said.

Ill take a snow cave over a tent any night. A tent is 4 or 5 wasted pounds in winter. 

Make sure you build a smooth flat surface to sleep on with what ever method you use. Your footprints and whatnot will set up like concrete at night. 

A pair of socks or two dedicated just for sleeping. Dry feet go a long way when its cold.

Forget about spot. Dont get lost or hurt.


----------



## aiidoneus

ShredLife said:


> - Bic or Clipper lighters. x2 (+) per person. (the 9volt thing is cool but those are heavy and that is a novelty)
> 
> - carry fuel, not water. white gas is lighter than the amount of snow it can melt.
> 
> - Nalgene or Kleen Kanteen style bottle, plus Platypus bladders. a designated Platypus for pissing in at night in the tent/cave.
> 
> - be a weight weenie on everything. tent, cookware, your outerwear (get gore-tex shells), your backpack.... everything.
> 
> - use steam from morning coffee water boiling to melt frozen boot laces in the am.
> 
> - hot gatorade at night before bed is tasty.
> 
> the 4-season tent is overkill. its all about your sleeping bag, pad - and dealing with wind as far as your shelter. i usually use beta-mid/mega-mid style tarps with or without a ground cloth. its all about weight if you're carrying it on your back in the snow. i also use a small single-wall tent.


I usually split the tent weight with the girlfriend. But definitely looking to minimize weight more this season. The hot Gatorade sounds awesome!

The Therma rest sleeping pad I use is awesome, the R value is one of the best I have seen and it is only 400g.


----------



## mojo maestro

A snow trench is way easier to construct then a cave.


----------



## mojo maestro

aiidoneus said:


> with the girlfriend.


They make pee "funnels" for the ladies.......so they don't have to bare everything........jus sayin!


----------



## ShredLife

mhaas said:


> Make sure you build a smooth flat surface to sleep on with what ever method you use. Your footprints and whatnot will set up like concrete at night.
> 
> A pair of socks or two dedicated just for sleeping. Dry feet go a long way when its cold.
> 
> Forget about spot. Dont get lost or hurt.


the thing to do is to stomp out your tent/tarp/vestibule footprint in the snow good and flat with a board on one foot and then wait an hour for it to set up without touching it. do it as soon as you find camp. then set up your tent and you'll have way less lumps.if you're using a tent with a vestibule dig down a foot or two for the vesti and make room for you to hang your feet outside in a sitting up position. make shelves with snow in vesti for boots/cups/stove/etc/

with a megamid/msr fly i just dig a big bench into the entire rim of the floor, make it wide enough to sleep on and its a couch with a built-it cold sink from the floor. money. 

use blocks of snow to build a wall to block the tent/shelter from the prevailing wind. makes a big difference. even in a trench. 

i've done 4 day trips with nothing but two pairs of smartwools for socks - for me they're that good. i usually take two smartwools and that's it.


----------



## ShredLife

ShredLife said:


> with a megamid/msr fly i just dig a big bench into the entire rim of the floor, make it wide enough to sleep on and its a couch with a built-it cold sink from the floor. money.


like this:










you can cut the whole thing down in a foot or two too to gain some height


----------



## aiidoneus

ShredLife said:


> like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can cut the whole thing down in a foot or two too to gain some height


That looks pretty decent. Have you been in any storms with it?


----------



## ShredLife

oh yea - i spent the night on the backside of this ridge near the top of the red mark in at least 60mph winds. you lay snow along the edge to bury it and you're good.


----------



## snowklinger

pretty rad stuff, although I don't mind there being some things I just don't have teh time and energy to give a shit about doing, but its fucking rad, thanks for posting and pics.


----------



## ETM

2 things I love are my down pants and primaloft booties


----------



## mojo maestro

I also have and use a Megamid........way lighter then a tent......way easier then diggin' a cave.


----------



## aiidoneus

ETM said:


> 2 things I love are my down pants and primaloft booties


I tried to get a hold of those booties, but no where had them in stock. Finally end of the season I got my hands on a pair. Can't wait to use them this season!


----------



## ShredLife

ETM said:


> 2 things I love are my down pants and primaloft booties


+1 on the booties... i rock down w/eva soles:










no down pants for me tho... my R1 fleece pants are warm enough


----------



## chomps1211

I had to google to find out what a Megamid was, (...it's been years since I've done any serious camping.). It looks like a pretty awesome lightweight option for a largish tent. With only one pole, How do they stand up to wind? I mean that _real_ wind you guys get up there in the mountains. Not the 30-40 mph breezes we complain about down here where it's flat!


----------



## ShredLife

ShredLife said:


> oh yea - i spent the night on the backside of this ridge near the top of the red mark in at least 60mph winds. you lay snow along the edge to bury it and you're good.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211

ShredLife said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:blush:

My bad! I usually open a thread with the last person to post. Sometimes I don't realize there has been quite a bit of activity and posts since looking in last. Quite Embarrassing to have missed a prior post when it has already answered my question!

I blame the ADD! 

My stupidity aside,.. That really does look like a great lightweight tent option. I was never fond of just the Bivy Sack sleeping bags. (...although they're good for some situations.). When I camp, especially if there's weather. I like to have a shelter that lets me feel,.. well, sheltered! I can kick off wet boots, and outerwear, hunker down and eat a snack while I read, listen to music, or just hear the wind howl!! All in relatively spacious comfort!


----------



## aiidoneus

I'm not great at the whole picture thing. Usually too lazy to pull out the phone. But here is a few pictures I do have.


----------



## ETM

This was my tent in the morning a few weeks ago. My mates took the pic, Im still inside it ;-)


----------



## ETM

ShredLife said:


> +1 on the booties... i rock down w/eva soles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no down pants for me tho... my R1 fleece pants are warm enough


They look sweet, mine are slick on the bottom and if I have to walk in the snow with them its like Im doing a reverse moonwalk lol


----------



## aiidoneus

ETM I propose a trade, we live with you for the NA summer and you can live with us for the NA winter. 

Even though I love the whole biking thing .. Dying to be back on snow.


----------



## aiidoneus

ETM said:


> They look sweet, mine are slick on the bottom and if I have to walk in the snow with them its like Im doing a reverse moonwalk lol


I have these : MEC Expedition Booties 2 (Unisex) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## chomps1211

I remember those 2am trips out to the piss tree!! -10° F Those booties would have come in handy! :thumbsup:


----------



## ETM

aiidoneus said:


> ETM I propose a trade, we live with you for the NA summer and you can live with us for the NA winter.
> 
> Even though I love the whole biking thing .. Dying to be back on snow.


I bet you are mate. For the last 4 years Ive had a northen and southern hemi winter. Fuck summer lol.


----------



## SnowOwl

ShredLife said:


> - carry fuel, not water. white gas is lighter than the amount of snow it can melt.


+1 

Since water weighs a ridiculous amount (2.2lbs per liter), melt snow since there should be plenty around. Weight wise, the fuel doesn't weigh less when comparing canister to liquid, although the stoves are almost always a bit heavier

and imo a whitegas stove is far more reliable than a canister stove, but that's my _opinion_. Liquid fuel also has more practical uses.


----------

